
DevTube: Searchable index of developer videos - haasted
https://dev.tube/
======
nottorp
So, is there such a site for the _transcripts_ for those videos? I'm old
fashioned and read much faster than a human can talk, so I don't see the
reason to spend 45 min watching a talking head.

~~~
stojano
Youtube Playback Speed Control Extension works well here... and I can watch it
im my comfort zone of 3.5x - 4.5x. So at least 45min get cut to 10-15min.. but
tested only on one so far.

~~~
RickJWagner
Wow. I have trouble at 2x. You've got a gift, I think.

~~~
victor106
To get comfortable listening at 2x you can first try to listen at 1x and
gradually increase the speed to 2x.

The mind just beees to get used to the voice and pitch of the speaker

------
fabricexpert
This looks amazing! However if this gets big Google will shut you down and
copy any useful features back into YouTube.

Instead, why not scrape all the videos (those with the right licenses of
course) and put them on PeerTube?
[https://github.com/Chocobozzz/PeerTube](https://github.com/Chocobozzz/PeerTube)

~~~
akanet
This is probably not true - there are many much larger video aggregation sites
that exist comfortably outside of YouTube.

~~~
fabricexpert
They are allowed to exist by YouTube, provided they don't affect Google in a
negative way.

There are constant discussions in the tech community about how we keep the
internet free and usable by all. We (developers) should be leading by example
and creating services that don't rely on permission from large corporations to
operate. Especially when those services are about distributing knowledge.

~~~
mindondrugs
This kinda seems like a flawed argument.

Claim 1: Google will shut down video aggregation and hosting sites

Counterclaim 1: But what about x, y and z that exist parallel to Youtube?

Claim 2: Those are allowed to exist by Google.

I dont disagree with your overarching point, it just seem like your arguing it
in a flawed manner without any real evidence of your claim occurring or
explaining why there are other sites that provide similar functionality
without being affected by Google?

>We (developers) should be leading by example and creating services that don't
rely on permission from large corporations to operate.

Great so that is what the original poster is doing? And your already claiming
that Google is going to shut this down. Seems kinda alarmist.

~~~
fabricexpert
It is alarmist for sure, we absolutely should be alarmed at how little control
over content end users have.

YouTube specific examples are hard to come by, but here's something related to
how they control their API from wikipedia: "YouTube also does not allow videos
to run whilst the Android device is sleeping. This can be seen as an annoyance
for some users. Particularly if the user is trying to use YouTube as a
replacement music player.[13]"

When you look at the reference for that quote:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGoVol6ujHk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGoVol6ujHk)
You get "This video is no longer available because the YouTube account
associated with this video has been terminated."

Presumably that original use case was outside of their terms, but why? It's
not to help users, it's because it infringes on Google Music and their Ad
Partners will not be happy if people are listening to ads instead of watching
them. If google could get away with monitoring your phone to check you're
watching the ads they put up, I'm sure they would because they could charge 3x
the price for them.

If we look at other similar companies that have offered APIs for developers to
use in the past we actually do find lots of examples of services that already
existing being shut down:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twitter#Developers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twitter#Developers)
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/02/instagram-api-
limit/](https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/02/instagram-api-limit/)
[https://www.cnet.com/news/instagram-dont-use-insta-gram-
or-i...](https://www.cnet.com/news/instagram-dont-use-insta-gram-or-ig-in-
your-app-name/) [https://techcrunch.com/2015/11/17/just-
instagram/](https://techcrunch.com/2015/11/17/just-instagram/)

So yes, these apps are only allowed to exist while Google allows it, if
there's a squeeze at google they will get shut down. There is no reason not to
use different tech given the options we have available today if we want to
protect content and respect our users.

------
pedalpete
Bit of UX question, why the "watch" button instead of making the entire card
clickable? Or the image at least

~~~
jefozabuss
+1, also the tags are not clickable in the single video view

~~~
eduardsi
Hi Jef! Thanks for the idea. What action would you expect, when [tag] is
clicked in the single video? Thanks!

~~~
cosarara
Search videos with that tag.

~~~
eduardsi
Basically you want to be returned to the video listing (filtered by tag)?

– Ed

~~~
codrinf
that will be very useful actually

~~~
eduardsi
Hey

Added to the dev plan. Expect to be ready within few weeks!

– @eduardsi

------
sclangdon
The search seems to have some issues. "C ", "C++", "C#" all return the same
results.

Note: I actually had to type the space after 'C' in the first search string,
otherwise the results seemed to be things that contain the letter 'c'.

~~~
eduardsi
Hi!

Thanks for raising this. We're still learning how Algolia search works :)

Investigating the issue, fix is coming soon.

– Eduards

------
otterpro
I really like the idea of dev-related video portal. However, I'm running into
key UI/UX issues on this website -- poor design and usability makes it very
difficult to use the site. Hopefully, we'll see more iteration over time. Some
suggestions that might be helpful:

* Is there an option to sort the videos based on date? Or filters? I don't really want to see older video from 2014, as some are really outdated videos.

* The title of video is really hard to read, when it's white text (all upper-case) on light blue background. I really really had hard time distinguishing one video from another. Also fonts used on the titles are the similar to meta-data, so it's really hard to find the title of each video.

* Is there a special reason why thumbnails dithered? It makes it hard to see them. If you don't want it to stand out, perhaps lower the saturation,... but dithered thumbnails are really an eye-sore.

* As someone had mentioned, having a "watch" button is a really poor choice, especially on mobile device, where button is really tiny and hard to press.

* Language tag should be disabled, until it has been fixed or made accurate. I see hundreds of videos, yet only few are actually tagged as English.

* The dimension of playing video is small; in fact, it's as big as the size of the thumbnails of related videos. Please make the video bigger.

~~~
eduardsi
Hi!

Thanks for amazing feedback. Will be implemented within a few weeks.

Thanks again.

– @eduardsi

------
floatboth
Searching for "rust" returns "Google Python Class Day 1 Part 1", "Make CSS
Your Secret Super Drawing Tool", "Visualizing a Decision Tree - Machine
Learning Recipes #2", etc.

~~~
eduardsi
Hey

Thanks for reporting this. Will tune up search results a bit within the next
few hours.

– Eduards

------
mxstbr
[https://awesometalks.party](https://awesometalks.party) is a million times
better than this site. It's curated, so you don't have to sort through
thousands of talks to find the interesting ones - it's only the interesting
ones. Also it has a night mode!

(no affiliation other than that I love it)

~~~
onion2k
_[https://awesometalks.party](https://awesometalks.party) is a million times
better than this site_

[https://awesometalks.party](https://awesometalks.party) is great if you want
talks about web-related topics, but there isn't much else (eg there are no
talks on C++ or Java, or modern game development, or big data, etc there..).
There's definitely room for another dev talks website that covers more
subjects.

~~~
mxstbr
That's because not enough people have submitted good talks about other topics
yet! If you know any, click the "Add a talk" button in the top right and
suggest them!

------
SmellyGeekBoy
I'd be very surprised if you don't get in legal trouble for that logo.

~~~
dosshell
Since he embedd youtube videos like a "youtube service" i'm not sure the logo
is the biggest issue here? Or are you allowed to do that? Make a new youtube
front?

~~~
cbluth
> Dev.Tube has been developed with and care by Latvian software developers

Maybe what they've done is legal in Latvia, I dont know.

~~~
icebraining
Even if it, the domain is owned by an US registry, and I wouldn't trust them
not to revoke it based on some claim of TOS violation.

------
Oras
Fantastic idea. Last month I've been thinking of creating a list of tech
videos shorter than 15 minutes (so it will be only 10 minutes when I play with
1.5 speed) as (from my point of view) it would be easy to watch in a break or
commute without losing the attention span :) If you can add this feature in
the filters (filter by duration) it would be great!

An example would be: <10 minutes <20 minutes <30 minutes

Youtube does not have this feature rather they only have short (<4 minutes)
and long (>20 minutes)

~~~
eduardsi
Hi! The feature will be added within a week or two. Thanks for the amazing
idea! – Eduards

------
bad_user
I appreciate the effort, but I dislike the interface very much because it is
anti-web.

If you're going through the trouble of developing a JavaScript-enabled
interface, is it really that hard to work with the History API to provide
friendly URLs?

~~~
greenhatman
Especially since there are frameworks that does it all for you. No effort
required.

~~~
iaml
I mean, if you look at the source it does use vue/vue-router.

~~~
eduardsi
Hi folks

Thanks for raising this. Many links are shareable and history-API friendly –
e.g. direct video links, speaker links. (e.g. dev.tube/@eduardsi). Internal
site-search is not History API friendly, though.

Any hints which parts of the product need better history support? Submit
issue/feature request here:

[https://github.com/watch-devtube/web](https://github.com/watch-devtube/web)

Thanks!

– Eduards

~~~
bad_user
Hi Eduards,

First of all thanks for your effort.

Search and filtering via tags is very important to be URL friendly, because
people like me can then add it as a "search engine" via a keyword in Firefox
or Chrome.

It's also the thing that bothers me about Pocket (getpocket.com), the fact
that I can't add it as a search provider.

~~~
eduardsi
Hi!

Thanks a lot for your idea. Will implement "hard links" for tags within the
next few weeks.

– @eduardsi

------
NKCSS
That Logo is a big problem, it's a clear ripoff from YT

------
r3bl
First I was amazed by the fact that there's 1 video in my local language,
knowing I come from a country in which the IT sector is extremely bad.

Then I've watched it, and it turned out to be a 90 sec report from one of our
public broadcastors about a conference outside my country.

Looking at the channel contribution guidelines[0], this really doesn't belong
here.

[0] [https://github.com/watch-devtube/contrib#channel-
contributio...](https://github.com/watch-devtube/contrib#channel-contribution-
guidelines)

~~~
eduardsi
Hi! Thanks for reporting this. The video will be removed soon, as per your
pull request. – Eduards

------
david_arcos
Take a look at [https://pyvideo.org](https://pyvideo.org) for inspiration: the
videos are better tagged and categorized, and the search works better.

------
zaiste
I'm working on a similar project on the side [1]. It's not only videos, but
also slides altogether. The project UI is even more lacking than the one from
OP. It's also mostly web related. I'm working on making it more diverse
(currently I can only spend few hours per week on it). There is a small cherry
on top: you can access this data via a GraphQL endpoint.

[1]: [https://eventil.com/topics/nodejs](https://eventil.com/topics/nodejs)

------
niutech
What's the rationale for this when we have YouTube channels such as Coding
Tech [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtxCXg-
UvSnTKPOzLH4wJaQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtxCXg-UvSnTKPOzLH4wJaQ) or
InfoQ
[https://www.infoq.com/transcripts/presentations/](https://www.infoq.com/transcripts/presentations/)?

------
PretzelFisch
Nice idea, your site a good start but I have a few small recommendations. * I
would like to see the recorded date a little more prominent. * It would be
very nice to show the talk description in the search result rather then having
to click "watch" to read it. * I don't care how many views the video had but I
do care about the number of comments and likes.

~~~
eduardsi
Hi!

Working on it. Improvements are coming soon.

Thanks!

– @eduardsi

------
herghost
Great site, well done. When I filter a couple of categories, select a video,
and then go back the filter is removed though.

------
fbomb
Nice. Consider adding a favicon so that people who put it on their bookmarks
bar without a name can easily distinguish it.

~~~
eduardsi
Hi! Thanks for the great idea. Will be done today. RSS coming soon in the next
few weeks.

------
thebtrtm
my similar sideproject:
[https://www.meetupfeed.com/](https://www.meetupfeed.com/) with quarterly talk
digests from meetups & conferences:
[https://blog.meetupfeed.com/](https://blog.meetupfeed.com/)

------
sodafountan
Might be cool to have a comment section that allows for snippets of code much
like StackOverflow. I could see this becoming a platform with a lot of
tutorials and being able to hash out the code from the video in a comment
section and get answers like StackOverflow could provide a ton of value.

~~~
eduardsi
Hi!

Comments will be added soon.

Thanks for raising this! – @eduardsi

------
subbu
How did you implement such fast search results? Do you cache the results
locally or its all just Algolia?

~~~
PUSH_AX
Algolia is very fast.

~~~
subbu
But paying $35/month to search 1289 videos doesn't make sense.

~~~
WorkLifeBalance
You're not paying to search 1,289 videos, you're paying to _not worry about
implementing search_.

~~~
dentemple
Nah, I can just get my nephew to do it, and he'll do it for cheap!

------
avip
This is... such a clear YT ToS violation... get legal advice and good luck.
The site looks great though.

~~~
corobo
Could you reference what part of the ToS they're in violation of? I've got a
site that does similar and when I had a look through I couldn't find anything
that might put me in hot water

~~~
avip
5.E.iii in [https://www.youtube.com/t/terms](https://www.youtube.com/t/terms)
(although I don't see any obvious ads there, so the term "ad-enabled" could be
disputed here).

~~~
SyneRyder
Is that the correct section? When I click on that, there is no section 5 E,
only A, B, C and D. The heading on section 5 here is "5\. Your Use of
Content".

Edit: It seems to be allowed here. Section 4 E ii, note the double negative in
4 E:

4\. General Use of the Service—Permissions and Restrictions

E. Prohibited commercial uses do _not_ include:

* showing YouTube videos through the Embeddable Player on an ad-enabled blog or website, subject to the advertising restrictions set forth above in Section 4.D

~~~
avip
[https://pasteboard.co/Hrvm4H2.png](https://pasteboard.co/Hrvm4H2.png)

~~~
SyneRyder
Fascinating, thank you. I get completely different terms and conditions when I
click on the same link - it includes the text you posted under section 4 D
instead, but then adds a clause E specifically allowing use of the Embeddable
Player on sites with ads:

[https://pasteboard.co/HrwiibV.png](https://pasteboard.co/HrwiibV.png)

So it looks like depending when you live, it may or may not be against the
terms & conditions.

------
csours
Edit: Tags list is just the Top X, start typing in search to see a filtered
list.

Would be nice to see the whole list.

------
harrylucas
Hey looks great! I made something very similar
[https://talkery.io](https://talkery.io), shoot me a message if you guys need
any advice/want some help in getting new videos etc, I'd be happy to help!

~~~
davidnge
Hi, im curious to know how did you add tags to those videos at scale?

thanks in advance!

------
hellbanner
Any thing game dev related? I'd love to see
[http://nyupractice.wpengine.com/past-
practices/](http://nyupractice.wpengine.com/past-practices/) on there
(currently vimeo)

~~~
eduardsi
Hi!

It's cross-discipline dev related. Vimeo support is coming soon. If you have a
good game dev YouTube channel to contribute – that would be great!
[https://github.com/watch-devtube/contrib](https://github.com/watch-
devtube/contrib)

------
enriquto
do you really watch these videos? It seems that video is a reallly bad format
for such technical information. Much better would be plain text; or, if you
want to be fancy, user-editable code snippets.

~~~
alimbada
Some people find it more engaging to learn this way. I recently went through
some videos on how OAuth2 works which I found very useful. I would likely find
learning how OAuth2 works by reading the documentation extremely dull.

------
drkrab
There is also a lot of good stuff here:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/GotoConferences](https://www.youtube.com/user/GotoConferences)

------
vortico
Why is this useful? What does it offer that typing "Rust conference talks"
into Google or Youtube doesn't?

~~~
skummetmaelk
Easier to browse if you don't know exactly what you want, but you know you
want a dev talk.

------
RickJWagner
Hacker News paydirt! I love learning by video.

This is a gem.

~~~
CSMastermind
You should check out PluralSight if you don't mind paying for content.

------
hjek
All the Rich Hickey talks are there. Great!

A bit annoying that the video automatically pauses when the tab looses focus.

~~~
eduardsi
Hi! Thanks for raising this. Please submit an issue
([https://github.com/watch-devtube/web](https://github.com/watch-
devtube/web)), so we can fix it. In the meantime, cannot reproduce (Mac,
Chrome Desktop 66.0) :(

~~~
hjek
Thought intentional feature (as FF video playback usually doesn't behave that
way, I think). Strange. Will file a bug, yes.

------
exodust
Thanks, I just watched the talk on "learning functional programming in
javascript", which I enjoyed. 750k views which is surprisingly high for a
javascript talk.

Is it the speaker? She's charming and all... but 750k views? I wonder if
that's because masses of developers are not happy with object oriented
approaches in JS (count me in that crowd) and looking for a better way.

------
deathtrader666
How is Vimeo perceived by the dev community? I find them to be pretty amazing.

~~~
mcny
I think there's is a limit on how much you can upload per week or per month.
500MB is not a lot of videos.

------
13years
Looks great! would also like to sort by most recent

------
overcast
Awesome! I'd rethink that logo though.

------
atlantic
No C#/F#/Dotnet content. Why not?

~~~
eduardsi
Hi!

Thanks for raising this. Feel free to contribute any missing channel:
[https://github.com/watch-devtube/contrib](https://github.com/watch-
devtube/contrib)

Or just send me the channel links over Twitter (@eduardsi)

~~~
pjmlp
All NDC, GOTO, MSBUILD, StrangeLoop, CodeMesh conferences have .NET content.

------
eduardsi
Dear colleagues!

It's now possible to filter videos by date.

Enjoy!

– @eduardsi

------
TickleSteve
StackOverflow buy out target??

------
jlebrech
there should be a video aggregation service (ironically like a google for
video) that'll link/embed videos but also allow for content creation uploading
to multiple other video services.

youtube is in decline but it's not happening soon, some videos will disappear
from youtube and we still need to save them somehow.

~~~
shafyy
What makes you think that YouTube is in decline?

~~~
chii
Their unfair treatment of content creators who are less liked by advertisers,
as well as their draconian rules instituted recently, as well as changes to
the algorithms used to select recommendations, and subscription notification
delays have all conflagrated into a massive clusterfuck for many small
channels of niche content (where, imho, is the true value of youtube).

I have no doubt that unless this changes, a new competitor that can get enough
network effect can eat youtube's lunch...

~~~
avip
OP didn't ask why you'd like to see a decline.

